# Is my Puppy Pure Bred?



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

It's not really important, but I am very curious. We rescued Tucker when he was 3 weeks old and told that he was a Beagle. His mother was too ill to care for him. We were told by the owners that he was pure bred. The mother looked Pure bred, but Tucker (now 6 weeks old) has coloring that I have never seen on a Beagle. All his litter mates were the same color as well. His Mother was mostly brown and black but she had a lot of white on her underside and legs. Tucker only has a small patch on his chest.

His nose also seems to be a little longer and more narrow than most other 6 week old Beagle puppies I have seen.

Please help me with this.


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

Your puppy appears to be at least part dachshund; those are classic black and tan dachshund markings.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Meadow's Mom said:


> Your puppy appears to be at least part dachshund; those are classic black and tan dachshund markings.


Lots of dogs have black and tan markings. 

OP, it's difficult to tell with puppies so young, but no, he does not look pure Beagle to me.


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

I could understand him having some Dachshund in him. That would explain his longer nose. The coloring though, I agree, so many dogs have that color. Rottweilers (NO DOUBT HE HAS NONE OF THAT IN HIM), Doberman Pinschers (who also have longer noses) and I'm sure others I have not heard of.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Black and Tan Coonhounds, MinPins, Cocker Spaniel, Hovawart, Beauceron, and so on


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Loads of dogs. I am not a genetics buff, but there are many breeds who come in black with tan markings. How much does he weigh right now? You'll have to stick around and post photos of him as he grows.


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

I will. We haven't weighed him yet. We'll be taking him to the vet this month as he is 6 weeks old. I'll post his weight then. He's almost full blood though because the owners had the father too. I don't know which of the 3 dogs he was but they all looked like Beagles, and all 3 were mostly black and tan but had white on their legs and undersides too. Maybe the other breed just came out dominant in this litter. Who knows.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm 99.9% certain Beagles come in black and tan.


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

That is what the owners said but I have looked and looked and searched and searched for at least 1 picture of JUST a black and tan Beagle. Found nothing. And his nose doesn't match the pics of other 6 week old Beagles I've seen.

Do you have any places I could look for pictures?

Everything else seems to be Beagle about him. His ears match 100%, his tail and the way he holds it, his "full body profile" except for his nose. But, if he only has like an 8th or 10th of another breed, that could make sense.  lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I suppose you could Google "black and tan Beagle" and see what images pop up, but I actually said that because I happen to know that the AKC allows Beagles in any "true hound" color. Since black and tan is a true hound color, I assume there must be such a thing as a black and tan Beagle.


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah, okay. Well...I've Googled, Binged, Yahoo'ed everything I can about Black and Tan beagles and I get lots of pictures of Black and tan AND WHITE Beagles.

I'll have to see how he develops over the next few months. Maybe his nose is just ahead of the rest of him making it look long and skinny. Good to know that the AKC would recognize his coloring.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I just googled it for ya.  They do indeed come in black and tan but not any thing I can find really shows this. 

I can only find these photos, but they really just do not look very Beagle-y to me. Here is the black and tan puppy:










Black and white, but this really just looks like one of my mutts. In fact, identical to her and I KNOW she isn't purebred any thing:










Though the site those came from is super sketchy. I'm reading about Black and Tan Kerry Beagles now.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Eh, they both look pretty beagly to me. I think the "rarer" colors just make them look a little different, although I would totally buy that they were both beagle mixes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe. The black and white one is really throwing me though, because if that is a pure Beagle, then what is Smalls? A rare black Beagle.  

They do look the same though:








Best photo of her natural ear set:


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Now that one looks a little off to me. It does have those weird piercing beagle eyes though, lol. It's funny that you talk about Smalls all the time but I had no idea what she looked like! Maybe a rare black beagle indeed (jk).


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest: I don't know how to quote anyone yet being that this is my first time on this site, but the black dog you posted pics of...is that supposed to be a Beagle? Looks like a black Lab to me. I wasn't quite sure if you were saying it was or you were being sarcastic  lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Now that one looks a little off to me. It does have those weird piercing beagle eyes though, lol. It's funny that you talk about Smalls all the time but I had no idea what she looked like! Maybe a rare black beagle indeed (jk).


She is.. something, heh. She shares a lot of the same characteristics as Jonas, but I think it's just the hound in her. I'm pretty positive there is Beagle in her. A while ago someone posted a site of someone breeding Beagle/Lab crosses and they were identical to Smalls right down to the same height of 15 inches and 50 lbs. There were black dogs on there that looked like they stole photos of Smalls. 



redeye.treefrog said:


> ThoseWordsAtBest: I don't know how to quote anyone yet being that this is my first time on this site, but the black dog you posted pics of...is that supposed to be a Beagle? Looks like a black Lab to me. I wasn't quite sure if you were saying it was or you were being sarcastic  lol


No problem! On the bottom left corner of posts there is black text that says "reply with quote" just hit that for any post you want to quote. And you can just shorten me to TWAB, like everyone else.  I was just being facetious. Smalls is a mutt of unknown origin. Got her at an animal control when she was 5 weeks old. It would be a safe bet to say she is a Beagle/Lab mix, though!


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, she definitely has Beagle ears!!  She's pretty though. I can't wait to see what my Tucker looks like all grown up. He was my early Christmas present.


----------



## redeye.treefrog (Jan 13, 2011)

Automerge time:

I found this picture and I think I have found what Tucker is: He is 1/2 Beagle and 1/2 Black and Tan Coonhound. I brought this picture along and this is IDENTICAL to what Tucker looks like right now...it could BE Tucker, but it's a 6 week old Coonhound.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the ears are a bit short for Coonhound cross. I would guess something not hound.. my fist thought was Chi...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> I think the ears are a bit short for Coonhound cross. I would guess something not hound.. my fist thought was Chi...


Agreed. Something with smaller ears and (sorry) buggier eyes. Chihuahua would fit both qualifications.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

redeye.treefrog said:


> Yes, she definitely has Beagle ears!!  She's pretty though. I can't wait to see what my Tucker looks like all grown up. He was my early Christmas present.


Smalls looked very similar to Tucker as a puppy. Just hope you don't find him growing up to be a 55 lbs beast like Smalls eventually did. xD The vet said "Oh, 10 or 15 lbs max." she had that beat by the time she was 4 months old.


----------



## Mina'sMom (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be Min Pin/Beagle. That is what Mina is. This is Mina at 7weeks old.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Beagles can have any true hound color says AKC complete dog book.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Beagles also come in Neon:









(couldn't resist)


----------



## LiveLaughDogs (Jan 14, 2011)

You're dog is just half beagle and half ___ . It's hard to tell what other type of dog your pup is mixed with, but I mean his dad could have been a mix of multiple dogs for all ya know. It'll be hard to have a better idea of what type of mix your pup is until Tucker's a bit bigger, but I do think that the pic that redeye.treefrog posted could always be an option for you puppy depending on how big he turns out and other features as well will play a major role in determining what he is etc...

Well, whatever tucker might be mixed with, he's a cutie pie!


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

You can always have a DNA test done if you really want to know. My friend had her dog tested, she said it wasn't expensive.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> You can always have a DNA test done if you really want to know. My friend had her dog tested, she said it wasn't expensive.


Unfortunately those are a pretty big waste.


----------

